
Xcom: Enemy Unknown iOS app is priced at premium - simonbrown
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22978494
======
koralatov
It's a sad indictment of the iOS software ecoysystem that selling a huge,
multi-million dollar game at a price designed to recoup the development costs
is seen as a `premium'.

